# Throw me some 5-string sweep practice patterns.



## Chris (Apr 16, 2007)

This is what I usually practice, endlessly. 

E-------------------9--^-12---9------------------
B--------------10----------------10--------------
G-----------9-------------------------9----------
D------11--------------------------------11------
A--12----------------------------------------12--
E-------------------------------------------------

[action=Chris]sucks at tablature[/action]

Hook a brother up.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 16, 2007)

Here you go Chris...this one is kinda cool played over a F sharp minor7 ...and hope you like it 

E-------------------------------9---12--17--12---9------------------------------------------------------------------
B-------------------------10-------------------------------10--------------------------------------------------------
G------------6--9--11--------------------------------------------11--9---6------------------------------------------
D--------7-------------------------------------------------------------------------7---------------------------------
A---9-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------9----------------------------
E---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
B---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

by the way the 17 fret is a tap .. and the 6 to 9 is a slide ..enjoy


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 16, 2007)

The Yngwie "Far Beyond the Sun" F# minor shape:

E---------------------------------------------------
B-------------9-10~~--------------9-10-9~~-------
G-----------11-----------------11------------------
D-------11------------------11---------------------
A--9--12--------------9--12------------------------
E---------------------------------------------------


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 16, 2007)

Here're a few ideas. There's an explanation of each one in the 'guitar notes' section.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 16, 2007)

Here's another one of my fav.... augmented stuff always sounds out there ..plus it's cool sounding..enjoy.

E-------------------------------10--14--10-----------------------------------------------------------------------13-----
B--------------------------11------------------11-----------------------------------------------------10---14---------
G--------------------11-----------------------------11-----------------------------------------10--------------------
D--------------12----------------------------------------12------------------------------11---------------------------
A----9--13----------------------------------------------------13---9--------------12-----------------------------------
E--------------------------------------------------------------------------10--13-----------------------------------
B---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------..


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 16, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Here're a few ideas. There's an explanation of each one in the 'guitar notes' section.



nice ones i like the add 9 sound


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 16, 2007)

Alex-D33 said:


> nice ones i like the add 9 sound



Courtesy of Mike Campese! I can't claim credit for those first two. His 'Virtuoso Rock Fusion Concepts' DVD has some cool stuff along those lines.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 16, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Courtesy of Mike Campese! I can't claim credit for those first two. His 'Virtuoso Rock Fusion Concepts' DVD has some cool stuff along those lines.



I know Mike is A superb player & cool guy..


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 16, 2007)

This has just reminded me...I need to pick up some of his albums.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 16, 2007)

Full circle is awesome got it a few month's ago


----------



## Gilbucci (Apr 16, 2007)

Those are some killer arps, Tom! They sound awesome..


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 16, 2007)

Gilbucci said:


> Those are some killer arps, Tom! They sound awesome.



Who's Tom?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 16, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Who's Tom?



Me. Thanks Mike!


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 16, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Me. Thanks Mike!



I think thats about the first or second time I've ever seen it written in the entire time I've been on the forum! 
I always thought you would have an unusual, exotic name (Somthing like what you put in the "real name" field, even though I knew that wasn't your name. ). And then I find out it's just Tom, average, ordinary Tom.


----------



## Chris (Apr 16, 2007)

Heh, I bookmarked this page:

http://www.ibreathemusic.com/article/190

Like 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Chris (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi, Tom!


----------



## Gilbucci (Apr 16, 2007)

This is one I like to do


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 17, 2007)

If you take the sweep Chris posted at the start of the thread (which I extended a bit, just to make it look better, no new notes):







...and lower the C#'s to C's (ie one fret lower) you get an easy minor shape which looks like this:






Once you're sick of alternating between those, you can take one of the shapes (I chose Am) and then come up with a second sweep shape to alternate with that belongs to the same key (in Am, the obvious choice would probably be C, I chose F, but it doens't really matter), which leaves you with a two-chord progression that isn't quite as dull:






Once you've mastered that, just keep adding chords, and you'll eventually have something that sounds vaguely musical as opposed to just a chop-builder:






Here's the same deal, but this time it's a progression built off the original A shape Chris posted:






An easy way to get a lot of mileage out of one arpeggio is to play it inversions, ie make a new arpeggio for each note of the chord. So, for an Am triad, you can do something like this:






which covers quite a bit of fretboard territory and is a good way of learning the notes on the neck. It also means you won't be stuck in one region of the fretboard if you want to use the arpeggio and, if you ever explore enharmonics and substitutions, it helps understand how you can use shapes you already know to imply different sounds. Similar deal for these A triads:






three shapes, one chord, lotsa sweepage.

When I come up with arpeggio exercises, I like to work a bunch of techniques at once, partly to make efficient use of practice time and partly because I'm not a gratuitous sweeper so I don't really feel the need to practice pure sweeping all that much. Here's one such progression:






I play the first shape with pretty straightforward sweeps. The second shape is more economy picking than full-on sweeping and involves building little arpeggios from each of the four notes in the diminished scale. The third shape involves a string skip to hit the low B note and is all alternate picked, and the final shape adds an extra string and changes the timing to quintuplets. All pretty straightforward stuff, which can really help make practice sessions more efficient.

Here's an augmented lick that mixes up string-skipping, odd note groupings, legato, open-string stuff and a sweep. I think it's important to be able to switch in and out of different techniques in rapid succession. I hate hearing guitarists who have to "cue up" a legato section or a sweep or whatever so I try to keep my proficiency in all these things pretty consistent, if not actually good, heh.






And, lastly, (yeah yeah, I'm bored, sue me) here's a melodeath-ish riff with some sweeps in it, just to show that sweeps aren't restricted to lead playing. Obviously, you can go way overboard if you want to, this is just a basic example:






Procrastination is fun! Enjoy!


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 17, 2007)

Don't thank me, thank THE KNIFE!


----------



## Adam (Apr 17, 2007)

These will help me out too, thanks


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 17, 2007)

Chris said:


> Hi, Tom!



Hi Chris!



OzzyC said:


> I think thats about the first or second time I've ever seen it written in the entire time I've been on the forum!
> I always thought you would have an unusual, exotic name (Somthing like what you put in the "real name" field, even though I knew that wasn't your name. ). And then I find out it's just Tom, average, ordinary Tom.


----------



## fathead (Apr 17, 2007)

Man, I telll you Chris, this is perfect timing. I was running that same pattern last night over and over again while the hockey game was on. Thanks everyone, good stuff.


----------



## Drew (Apr 17, 2007)

```
D/F#                A                  G               A
|---------------10-|-12-9------------|----------7-10-|-12-9------------|
|------------10----|------10---------|--------8------|------10---------|
|---------11-------|---------9-------|------7--------|---------9-------|
|------12----------|-----------11----|----9----------|-----------11----|
|-9-12-------------|--------------12-|-10------------|--------------12-|
|------------------|-----------------|---------------|-----------------|
```

Here's one I practice - it's this nice happy major sounding one. for kicks, every once in a while instead of the D/F# (just a D major inverted over it's 3rd), play a Bm arpeggio - the minor version of the one you posted in the beginning of this thread, starting on the 14th fret. It sounds cool, if you don't suck at sweeping as much as I do.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 17, 2007)

Chris said:


> Heh, I bookmarked this page:
> 
> http://www.ibreathemusic.com/article/190
> 
> Like 20 minutes ago.



I love that pentatonic sweep!


----------

